# Damn Flag pole



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I was out on having a hit yesterday on a course that I've only played once before. It's a really nice course but surronding most of the greens are bunkers with only one clean line to the hole. so needless to say I spent a bit of time on the sand which wasn't really problem as my sand wedge was working perfectly. I was getting with in about 3 feet of the pin on most of the time, apart from this one time where I had the perfect chip up and it landed just short of the hole and was rolling straight for the hole but it hit the bloody flag pole and bonced out has anyone else done this. Both me and my playing partner agreed if the flag was out it would of dropped in so I was upset it would of been the frist time ever that I would of chipped in from the bunker.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I've had the flag pole help me, but I haven't had it hurt me yet. Generally, if I hit the flag pole on a bunker shot, chances are I caught it thin and I sent the ball scooting across the green. You can take the flag out prior to the bunker shot, though, if you really wish too.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I know you can take the pole out but I have never had a need to take it out before. I have the same as you where hitting the flag pole has stop the ball going straight over the green and into the bunker on the other side though and you thank the flag for that one but on this occiansion I swore at the flag.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Sometimes it's a good flagpole, sometimes it's not but hindsight is 20/20. I only remove the flag for putting as I think it saved me more than failed me.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The thinking on this is mixed. Some "experts" say that you should always leave it in when you can (i.e. when you are playing from off the green). Others say that you should consider the situation. If it's a putt from just on the fringe, then you should only pull it if it's an uphill putt. Downhill on a slick green you should leave it in. Some say that if you really feel that you can make the shot, you should always pull the flagstick.

I think it's more a matter of personal preference and playing style. If you are pretty good at dying the ball at the hole, then the flagstick will rarely help you. If you are aggressive when chipping or putting, then leave it in when you can because having a backstop can't hurt. 

I usually leave it in unless the hole is cut very close to the edge of the green and I feel that I have a good chance of holing out. I only do it if I'm using my putter and have no more than a foot of fringe to putt through.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Typically, on a good shot, if you hit the flagstick squarely the ball will drop in. But sometimes that pole can boomerang the ball back to you too. I try to leave it in when I can though. I've only had the flag hurt me a handful of times, like when it was improperly set and was leaning to one side or the hole was plugged with something.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Damn Flagpole*

Was that the nineth or eighteenth hole near the club house and was it the national flag pole or the whatcha call it thats in the little hole:cheeky4: Luke, if you were hot with the sandwedge ,good for you, because thats a skill most golfers I know want to master, so I give you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Was that the nineth or eighteenth hole near the club house and was it the national flag pole or the whatcha call it thats in the little hole:cheeky4: Luke, if you were hot with the sandwedge ,good for you, because thats a skill most golfers I know want to master, so I give you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


No Bob it was actually the real hole.. for once. My sand was working great that day normally I'm not to bad with it, but that day it was near perfect. 

I normally leave the flag in from bunker play and only remove it when I'm on the green. Most times if I can land the ball within about 1 metre of the hole from the bunker I'm pretty happy.


----------

